# Emblems on 66 GTO



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, should the front fender emblems be painted red and black like the ones on the interior? Also, should the GTO emblems on rear quarters and trunk have white paint in recess on letters? The ones on my car, front and rear, are all chrome. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The front grill is chrome with a white painted insert, the rear quarters are chrome with a black painted insert. Here is a picture of the front fender badge;
http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/528/P1010054.JPG


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you 05GTO. I guess the one on the trunk is the same as rear quarters, yes? You helped me with my horn switch problem a little while ago. I have one more question about this. If I locate the switch and bezel with the tab to the steering wheel slot, the switch is grounded when I tighten the nut. If I rotate the switch tab away from the slot it works O.K. Should I need/use a insulated washer under the hold down nut? I'm using a steel washer now. Tapping the mounting holes deeper to tighten up horn switch to bezel worked out fine.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The deck lid emblem is the same color as the quarters, if you add an insulated washer your horm will not work. The shaft and nut are the negative source for the horn relay.


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

05GTO, so must have something wrong with the horn switch I bought. Reason being, when located to the slot on streering wheel it will make ground and the horns sound. Like I said if I rotate the switch off of slot it functions properly. The tan part of switch(insulator) is facing down.


----------

